# FS Mini Potbellied Pig - SW MO



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a 16 month old mini potbellied pig (was my daughter's). He is 55 pounds, housebroken, and can sit, spin, and play a toy piano. He is more of an inside pet right now, but loves to be outside and root around. 

He needs a new home - either someone who wants an indoor/outdoor pet, or someone who has a nice barn that he could live in with time to root outside. Anybody interested? We love the little guy, but don't have room for him.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Here are a few pictures :happy:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

How much did you want for him? I've got a friend who'd like one as a pet and I'll pass the info along.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

If the home is right, about $100. If your friend is interested, PM me and I will give you my phone number. Thanks. We are flexible on price.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

This cutie is still available. PM me if interested.
View attachment 4726


View attachment 4727


----------

